# 2 weeks overdue with first, likelihood of this happening again?



## cherryglitter

:nope: i really really don't want to go overdue with this next one. 14 days overdue was long enough.
if i do then im NOT being induced.

i had an awful experience and i really want to experience the spontaneity of going into labour!

what are the chances of me being THAT overdue again this time... ?!


----------



## karakaya

Hi, im new to this forum but was thinking exactly the same thing myself.

I went nearly 2 weeks over with my daughter, i was due to be induced on the 14th day but went into labour the night before, unfortunatley i had to have an emergency c section in the end.

I was due with our second baby on Monday gone and have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow to see what the plan of action is, i have opted for a VBAC and am so worried now that i wont go into natural labour and have to have a section anyway. I was just hopeing that this baby wil come naturally and wont be so late like before.

good luck with everyting

melanie


----------



## cherryglitter

thank you, and welcome!! good luck too. :flower:


----------



## Lawhra

Hi :)

I was induced 13 days over with my first. With my second, my waters went at 38 weeks, he was born after induction at 38+2.

Good luck :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

i was 13 days over with my first and opted for induction at 10 days over with my second he was born the next morning after a quick labour, im not going to be induced this time i'll have monitoring and fully expect to go to 41 wks, technically your not overdue though till your 42wks+ term is classed as 38-42 wks so overdue is a term they should only use post 42wks!.
42 wks for me is gonna be dec 20th on the scan date or dec 23rd by my LMP dates so likely this one will arrive somewhere after the 15th of december


----------



## Glowstar

I suppose as with anything there is always a chance but I went 14 day overdue with my first, waters broke 2 hours before being induced! and with my 2nd I went 2 days over and had a lovely quick 2 hour wonderful labour, completely different experiences for both. :hugs:


----------



## babyscanart

I had to be induced at 14 days over and I am hoping this one will come naturally. I am 39+2 and the other night I was having contractions every 10 minutes for 2 hours. MW checked me and said I am only 1cm but they have completely stopped now. I had a 'show' yesterday so am hoping that I will go into labour naturally as it would be nice to experice the whole spontaneous labour.x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey hun i've had 3 babies and NEVER gone into labour i've been induced everytime.... :(


----------



## MrsVenn

It's less likely with your second apparently but it's all statistics and odds. You just need to be firm this time with what you want and don't want. I know certainly that IF I were to have a 2nd, I'd be questionning a hell of a lot more things second time around.


----------



## Irishmammy

Cherryglitter I was induced with my second also, my first was an induction
Ending in an emergency csection, my second was not meant to be an induction due to the complications of the first, but I was very against another section due to the horrors of the first one, so I opted for a trial of labour, at 12 days over they couldn't get me booked in for a second (very close to Christmas day) so I was induced with a half dose and then a second half dose later in the evening. I honestly have to say number 2 was nothin like the first, I was more relaxed and I had a
More experienced midwife who was supportive. So if you end up with the induction it may not be like your first. I'm expecting number 3 and I'm hoping not to go overdue would like to see if I don't go into labour that they induce me a bit earlier than the 12 days with the other 2. Goodluck x


----------



## Cherryhrf

DS1 was 8 days overdue
DS2 3 days overdue
DS3 was 13 days overdue and had to be induced. Induced after 10 days and took 3 more painful days and a lot of force to get him out.

I do not want to be induced again. All 3 labours were very different, the only things in common were they were all late and boys. I'm hoping with this bubba (girl) that she'll be more prompt. All the old wives tales will be in play after 37 weeks, but I am fully expecting an early December Baby instead of 27th November.


----------



## cherryglitter

im seeing my midwife tomorrow and im gunna make sure she's aware that i dont want to be induced! x


----------



## alisha_t

My 1st was 9 days late. 2nd was 3 weeks early. 3rd-4 weeks early. 4th-1 week early. :D Cheers!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My first I went overdue by 11 days. My second, he arrived bang on his due date. :)


----------

